# What Walmarts in South FL carry ammo?



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

What Walmarts in Dade and Broward carry ammo?


----------



## Mikepatel (Oct 11, 2009)

most walmarts have ammo. Its in sporting goods. Go early and hopefully they wont be sold out.:smt1099


----------



## vireya (Oct 19, 2011)

Be aware that some ammo advertised online as being available at certain Walmarts, may not be true. It was explained to me by a clerk, that they do this to get you into the store in hopes of you buying something else. I went for 40gr CCI Min Mags which online was said to be available at a certain store. Clerk told me they never carry it. best to call first, unless youre there for another reason. Good luck


----------

